# Went to a concert by myself



## Tommy1 (Sep 26, 2006)

I have been by myself to a few free outdoor concerts before but never in a small room filled with crazy drunk people. It wasn't exactly my favorite music, but it was an interesting experience and certainly better than sitting here


----------



## ebolarama (Nov 13, 2006)

-


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

That's good news, Tommy1. I've often considered an outing like that by myself. Maybe someday I'll be able to do the same. Congrats.


----------

